# Introducing...



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

...A lot of cats!!

My mother has a lot of cats, and I love to take photos, so here they are (or most of them lol)









Bandit









Lucius









Tabitha









Lucius again









Smokey









Kitten Tabitha


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

Great photos.


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Thank you! That's only four of them though. She currently has 9 o.o


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2009)

looking forward to the rest!

Love bandits white whiskers


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Haha thanks!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Beautiful  Bandit has the most fabulous whiskers!!! And the picture of Tabitha licking is sweet


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2009)

I love the one of Tabitha licking


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

lymorelynn said:


> Beautiful  Bandit has the most fabulous whiskers!!! And the picture of Tabitha licking is sweet


Hehe thanks!


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

WittyKitty said:


> I love the one of Tabitha licking


Thank you! It didn't take long for Tabs to realise she had a flavour


----------



## Cherry24 (Dec 8, 2008)

Fantastic photos and beautiful cats


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Brilliant photos! I LOVE Bandit!!!:001_tt1::001_tt1:


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

suzy93074 said:


> Brilliant photos! I LOVE Bandit!!!:001_tt1::001_tt1:


He's a stud lol


----------



## Yourgifts Ourgifts (Apr 12, 2009)

Really good quality photos..well done


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Yourgifts Ourgifts said:


> Really good quality photos..well done


:blush2: Thank you!


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

Great pictures of gorgeous cats, and nice to see another from South Wales in the forum, lol, best wishes................CHRIS :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## kittykat (Nov 2, 2007)

Lovely pics! wow 9 cats? I cant begin to imagine how much cat food they go through! lol


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

kittykat said:


> Lovely pics! wow 9 cats? I cant begin to imagine how much cat food they go through! lol


All I can say is I'm glad I don't live with my mother anymore lol!


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

great pictures, they are lovely cats


----------



## Malaguti (Apr 11, 2009)

sequeena said:


> Thank you! That's only four of them though. She currently has 9 o.o


Is your mother looking to take in any lodgers? I'd like to apply to live there please - absolutely gorgeous cats!!!


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Malaguti said:


> Is your mother looking to take in any lodgers? I'd like to apply to live there please - absolutely gorgeous cats!!!


Haha I'm sure she'd be glad to have another cat lover about!!

I should update this with pics of the other cats!


----------



## Malaguti (Apr 11, 2009)

sequeena said:


> Haha I'm sure she'd be glad to have another cat lover about!!
> 
> I should update this with pics of the other cats!


Yes please ( to the pic update I mean) sadly I don't think the Oh wld agree with me moving without him - meanie!!


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

I couldn't find anymore pics of the other cats, but here are some more of Tabitha:









The first day I had her 









Sitting in the tumbledryer. Coming up to one years old there I think

and I found one of my mum's jack russell Poppy


----------



## Malaguti (Apr 11, 2009)

sequeena said:


> I couldn't find anymore pics of the other cats, but here are some more of Tabitha:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aww - they're great!! Cat Hair in the tumbledryer - lovely ha ha ha

I do love the pic of Poppy - reminds me of that lovely Jack Russell they had on Frasier


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Malaguti said:


> Aww - they're great!! Cat Hair in the tumbledryer - lovely ha ha ha
> 
> I do love the pic of Poppy - reminds me of that lovely Jack Russell they had on Frasier


I actually thought the tumble dryer was on the first time I saw her!!

Haha, don't let Poppy's cuteness fool you! She's a nasty little yapper, terribly spoilt and hates other dogs! She barely tolerates Sky when I take her down.

Oh, I found a pic of Sheba too. She's very docile and beautiful but she has a massive ass and big tail lol!!


----------



## Malaguti (Apr 11, 2009)

He he he - massive arse  (your words not mine!)

By the way - what breed is Sky??? Sorry, couldn't resist after your other post! Good luck with the wolf breeding programme :lol:

I'm getting kicked off of the internet now  lovely chatting with you and once again, great pics!!


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Malaguti said:


> He he he - massive arse  (your words not mine!)
> 
> By the way - what breed is Sky??? Sorry, couldn't resist after your other post! Good luck with the wolf breeding programme :lol:
> 
> I'm getting kicked off of the internet now  lovely chatting with you and once again, great pics!!


She does have a massive bum!! Knocked over many a person that bum has lol!!

Well Sky is definitely not a gsd that's for sure lol!!

Aww, speak to you soon!


----------



## LadyRedLainey (Apr 7, 2009)

Gorgeous cats!! :001_wub:


----------



## kittykat (Nov 2, 2007)

Aw love the pics! How does Poppy get on with all those kitties? Do they keep her in place? lol 

My two kitties are always teasing my dog Cola ...


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

jinxys_owner said:


> Gorgeous cats!! :001_wub:


Thanks 



kittykat said:


> Aw love the pics! How does Poppy get on with all those kitties? Do they keep her in place? lol
> 
> My two kitties are always teasing my dog Cola ...


Poppy can get a bit snappy but cats have claws so they always win 
Ronald loves Sheba, he always goes and says hello to her. He's nicknamed Zorro because he rears up on his back legs and rubs himself all over her, leaving ginger and white fur everywhere


----------

